# Sw 500 4 inch x frame new toy



## Mtgrizzlymn (Sep 9, 2012)

Guys new to this any opinions on ammo i can shoot just for fun then ammo for protection. Love the gun shot a box of 20 way to quick i need some cheaper fun ammo!!!


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Try running an ammunition search on line for it, see what you might find. Personally never seen it lower than 42.00 (only time I ever look is when I'm going to shoot my friends pistol.)


----------



## Mtgrizzlymn (Sep 9, 2012)

I found some hsm ammo for 24.00 box of 20. They any good. What or where could i get a reloading kit for this gun? Ive only done .223 and 220 swift on my setup do i need anything special?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

you shooting 500 magnums?
i wonder if 500 specials would be cheaper
in long run - RELOAD YOUR OWN


----------



## Mtgrizzlymn (Sep 9, 2012)

Once i get some cases built up im for sure going to load my own! I found a die set are these pretty univesal will i need anything else other than my normal reload setup?


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

HSM (what little I know about) it is not a high quality ammo. Agin lots of sights with ammunition reviews so google 'HSM ammo review' and see what users have to say about it. As for your loading setup, if your press can handle the .500 all you need it powder, bullets, primers, and current loading data.(find a good reloading manual, read all the .500 info.)


----------

